# Best food/drink in 2ww.......



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi fellow 2ww'ers!

I had egg transfer yesterday and am resting up for two weeks. Does anyone have any tips on best things to eat, drink or do during the 2ww's??

Xx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

My consultant told me ons thing and that was to stay away from caffeine such as tea coffe chocolate and fizzy pop arghhhhh

So I have been drinking fruit tea and I am gagging for a lovely choccy biscuit dunked in a hot tea 

You just have to treat yourself as u are pregnant. 

Everybody is different and some clinics say a small amount of caffeine is ok bug I am just following the advice I have been given

Good luck xxxc


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

I've read on here somewhere that pineapple juice and brazil nuts are supposed to help implantation.

xx


----------



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Sausage!

No alcohol, no coffee, I found coffee the hardest to give up! best of luck with you 2ww 

Maire


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Pineapple juice is but not fresh pineapple chunks x


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi, my doctor said to just eat and act as if you are pregnant. No soft cheeses, processed sandwich meat, shellfish, Mayo, runny eggs, caffeine and alcohol. Try and eat lots of fresh fruit and veggies. Also avoid hot baths for a week just take showers. Hope that helps? Im in the middle of my 2ww aswell and I know it's torture, good luck!


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm going for full fat milk, brazil nuts and generally eating for pregnancy......just worried about lining etc xx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

I wasnt given any advice   but i am worried now cause i have been drinking coffee and tea....did anyone else drink and get a BFP?  I need some hope!  i know if i get a BFN i will completely blame myself now....


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I asked my doctor today and he said caffeine is ok in moderation xxxx


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks nicho just hope I haven't over done it. Had no alcohol at least!


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't beat your self up !!!! It's not like ur drinking loads of alcohol !!!

A couple of cups day will not do u know harm xxxx


----------

